# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Μίγμα Αυγοτροφής με Βότανα,βιταμίνες,ασβέστιο!! !

## Gardelius

Σε συνεχεια αυτου του θεματος 


> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...286#post489286



και με την ποσοτητα που ειχα κανει αποψυξη, δοκιμασα σημερα να φτιαξω κατι το οποιο πιστευω οτι μ αυτα που περιεχει θα βοηθησει πολυ τα πουλια μου τα οποια (καποια) εχουν ταλαιπωρηθει απο πτερορροια!!! 

Θα ξεκινησω με τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιησα αναφορικα και μετα εν συντομια να περιγραψω πως εκτελεσα....

_ΥΛΙΚΑ._

300 γρ. Αυγοτροφη τριμμενη (δικη μου)
50 γρ. Κουςκους 
3  Αυγα μονο τους κροκους (βρασμενο 12 λεπτα) 
1 κοκκαλο σουπιας (το εκανα σκονη τριβοντας το)
1/2  κ.γ. σπιρουλινα 
Βιταμινες Becozyme 
Αποξηραμενα Βοτανα ( ταραξακο, δεντρολιβανο, τσουκνιδα ) - αποξηραμενο καροτο
1 κ.γ σπορους ΚΙΑ

_ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ._
Εκανα δυο μιγματα με την μονη τους διαφορα την προσθηκη του _αποξηραμενου καροτου στο δεύτερο._ Ο λογος ειναι το καναρινι που εχω κοκκινου χρωματος που θελω να παρει την Καροτινη Β'. Οποτε, 150 γρ. αυγοτροφη + 1/2 κροκο στο μουλτι, μετα προσθεσα το μισο του κουκους ( 25 γρ. που ειχε απορροφησει το μιγμα των Βιταμινων + σπιρουλινα) και παλι αλεσμα.Στο τελικο αυτο μιγμα προσθεσα και τα αποξηραμενα βοτανα, το ασβεστιο και τους σπορους Κίας. 

Το μιγμα μοσχομυριζε απο τους κροκους αυγων και τα βοτανα!!! Στην πρωτη ¨γευση¨ ηταν λιγακι δυστακτικα λογω του οτι ειχαν συνηθησει μαλλον την πιο light προηγουμενη εκδοχη. Πιστευω να πανε ολα καλα στη συνεχεια. Περιμενω τις παρατηρησεις - προτασεις σας. Επαναλαμβανω οτι ηταν μια <δικη μου > εμπνευση με βαση οσα εχω διαβασει ολο αυτο το καιρο!!!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

μια χαρα αν δεν εβαζες ολοκληρο το κοκκαλο σουπιας τριμμενο .... σαν πολυ μου φαινεται  ... σε κουταλια του γλυκου ποσο εβγαινε ; μπορει και να κανω λαθος ...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πολύ είναι όντος Ηλία το σουπιοκόκαλο  !!! Φτιάξε κάμποσο μείγμα παραπάνω από τα υπόλοιπα και ανακάτεψε τα !!! Κατάψυξη μετά !!*

----------


## jk21

οχι καταψυξη .εχει ηδη κανει αποψυξη

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σωστά Δεν είχα προσέξει την απόψυξη !!!*

----------


## Gardelius

Το σουπιοκοκκαλο ήταν 50 γρ. και το εβαλα στα 300 γρ. Ποσο ηθελε παραπανω δηλαδη σε ποσοτητα η αυγοτροφη?? Γιατι εχω αλλα 150 γρ.καβατζα στο ψυγειο, αν ειναι να τα προσθεσω αυριο!!!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

και σε ποσα πουλια βρε θα δωσεις τοση αυγοτροφη σε 3 μερες; με φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο μεσα θα μπαγιατιεψει μετα  .δωσε οπως ειναι ,απλα αν την φανε ,ασε καποιες εβδομαδες την κλουβα χωρις σουπιοκοκκαλο

----------


## Gardelius

> και σε ποσα πουλια βρε θα δωσεις τοση αυγοτροφη σε 3 μερες; *με φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο μεσα θα μπαγιατιεψει μετα*  .δωσε οπως ειναι ,απλα αν την φανε ,ασε καποιες εβδομαδες την κλουβα χωρις σουπιοκοκκαλο



Ποσο καιρο απο σημερα μπορω να την κρατησω? στην ψυξη φυσικα!!!!  :Indifferent0014:

----------


## jk21

_
Νομιζω το αναφερω βρε Ηλια ....



 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από jk21 
και σε ποσα πουλια βρε θα δωσεις τοση αυγοτροφη σε 3 μερες; με φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο μεσα θα μπαγιατιεψει μετα .δωσε οπως ειναι ,απλα αν την φανε ,ασε καποιες εβδομαδες την κλουβα χωρις σουπιοκοκκαλο


_

----------


## Gardelius

> _
> Νομιζω το αναφερω βρε Ηλια ....
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από jk21 
> και σε ποσα πουλια βρε θα δωσεις τοση αυγοτροφη σε 3 μερες; με φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο μεσα θα μπαγιατιεψει μετα .δωσε οπως ειναι ,απλα αν την φανε ,ασε καποιες εβδομαδες την κλουβα χωρις σουπιοκοκκαλο
> 
> 
> _



χαχααχχαχαχαχαχαχ  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187: 

Υ.Γ. Πρεπει να κοψω ....τα ξυδια!!!! Ποτο και φορουμ θα με <καψουν>!!!!!!!  :Anim 63:

----------

